#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  Что такое «цепляние» ('dzin pa)?

## Alex

«Цепляние», о котором часто говорится в текстах — это не просто пристрастие к приятным объектам. Так, иногда приводят слова Тилопы, что проблема не в объектах чувств, а в цеплянии за них. Часто это понимают так: вот есть красивое вкусное яблоко, мне его хочется, я «цепляюсь», «хватаюсь» за этот желанный объект, и в результате появляется омрачение страстного желания, карма и все прочие прелести сансарного круговорота. А вот если каким-то образом устранить это «цепляние», то получится наслаждаться объектом, в то же время не привязываясь к нему, и все будет отлично.

В целом ход мысли правильный, но не очень понятно, что это за «цепляние» такое (не очень мне нравится это слово, но оно уже устоялось) и что из себя представляет «восприятие без цепляния»? Ведь здесь (например, в словах Тилопы) говорится не о «цеплянии», являющемся одним из двенадцати звеньев «зависимого возникновения» — по-тибетски это len pa — а о чем-то другом, называемом 'dzin pa.

_«Запредельное «схватываемому» и «цеплянию» — вот царь воззрений!»_ (gzung 'dzin kun 'das lta ba'i rgyal po yin) — так говорит нам Тилопа в «Упадеше махамудры». И еще: _«Если отсечешь один лишь корень ума, «схватываемое», «цепляние» и т.д. иссохнут, словно тысяча листьев»_ (de bzhin sems kyi rtsa ba gcig bcad na gzung 'dzin la sogs lo 'dab khri 'bum skams).

Тибетское 'dzin (буквально «держать», «хватать») в данном случае — это часть двоицы gzung 'dzin, представляющей собой сокращение (тибетцы вообще любят сокращения) от gzung ba dang 'dzin pa. Термин gzung 'dzin (иногда неуклюже переводимый как «схватывание и цепляние») — это описание процесса восприятия, для которого характерно двойственное противопоставление воспринимаемого объекта (gzung ba, «то, что хватают, держат») и воспринимающего субъекта ('dzin pa). И именно от такой модели восприятия нам предлагается избавиться.

Об этом пишет великий Лонченпа в начале десятой главы автокомментария на «Отдохновение в природе ума». Начав разъяснять воззрение Великого совершенства, он говорит о естественном состоянии, для которого характерно отсутствие упомянутой двойственности, а затем приступает к опровержению представления о том, что, якобы, объекты восприятия — это наш ум (это довольно распространенное недопонимание, к которому легко можно придти при поверхностном знакомстве с текстами Великого совершенства). В частности, он говорит и о том, что такое «цепляние».




> В данном контексте «схватываемое» (gzung ba) — это умопостроение (rtog pa), возникающее сразу же вместе со схватываемым объектом (gzung yul), то есть сам ум, возникающий как «схватываемое». А «цепляние» ('dzin pa) — это возникающий вслед за тем умственный процесс рефлексии (анализа) (dpyod pa).
> 
> По словам Авалокитавраты,
> 
> _«В данном случае «схватываемое» (gzung ba) — это ум, схвативший объект, а «цепляние» ('dzin pa) — это соответственный умственный процесс рефлексии»._ 
> 
> И тут несведущие обыватели, омраченные, но надувшиеся от самомнения, заявляют: «Схватываемое» — это явления (snang ba): горы и все такое,  а «цепляние» — это твое собственное восприятие (shes pa)».
> 
> Эй, пастухи, перестаньте нести чушь! Скажите-ка: благородные, устранившие [двойственность] схватываемого и цепляния (gzung 'dzin), воспринимают объекты чистым видением (dag snang) или не воспринимают вовсе? Если воспринимают — по-вашему выходит, что в этом восприятии присутствует схватываемое и цепляние (gzung 'dzin) — вы же сами сказали, что по отношению к воспринимаемым явлениям объект — это «схватываемое», а его восприятие — это «цепляние». А если не воспринимают — то как же говорится о том, что благородные воспринимают явления, как подобные иллюзии, что шраваки-архаты видят горы и храмы, и что всеведение Будды, знающее каждую вещь в отдельности (sangs rgyas kyis ji snyed pa mkhyen pa), воспринимает все объекты — об этом говорится в бесчисленных писаниях?
> ...

----------

Yagmort (01.12.2021), Ант (01.12.2021), Гошка (29.11.2021), Нгаванг Шераб (29.11.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (29.11.2021)

----------


## Альфред

Если речь идет об упадане (причиной чего является танха или тришна. Или жажда), то поймите это слово сначала как "удовлетворение" и только потом уже цепляние. Невозможно цепляться просто так к чему-то. Только к тому, что удается получить. Например, вы хотите пить и представляете себе холодный напиток, как вы его пьете. Это воспоминание о реальном утолении жажды и цепляние за это воспоминание. Но без реального удовлетворения и облегчения, и удовольствия не может быть и цепляния. Причем, "жажда" это метафора. Общее сравнение с желанием вообще. 

И при долгом отсутствии удовлетворения или поддержания желания удовлетворением и сама жажда тоже прекращается. Или голод, что есть синоним. Если долго не есть тело умирает. Так же и желание.

----------


## Alex

> Если речь идет об упадане...





> Здесь... говорится не о «цеплянии», являющемся одним из двенадцати звеньев «зависимого возникновения» — по-тибетски это len pa (а на санскрите upādāna) — а о чем-то другом, называемом 'dzin pa.


Ничего не читай, поскорее отвечай.

----------


## Павел Б

Alex,
В ту ли сторону я мыслю, когда разбираю неудачи контроля сновидений?
В сновидении я наблюдаю, как мысль о чём-то ещё не существующем, которое должно бы иметь некие характеристики-качества - порождает объект сновидения, имеющий эти характеристики-качества. И я начинаю взаимодействие с этим объектом на основе определения-оценки этих характеристик-качеств. Хотя я прекрасно понимаю, что и характеристики-качества объекта, и способ взаимодействия, и результат взаимодействия я сам создал ещё на этапе придумывания. 
В ту ли сторону я мыслю, что цепляние появляется одновременно с созданием объекта умом. И в моём случае - неотъемлемо от процесса создания объекта. 
Иными словами - если ординарный ум создал объект, то этот ум одновременно создал и цепляние. 
И задача состоит в отъятии(и ликвидации) цепляния уже на процессе создания объекта?

----------

Ант (01.12.2021)

----------


## Aion

> «Цепляние», о котором часто говорится в текстах — это...


"Подпись" кликните...

----------


## Гошка

> «Цепляние», о котором часто говорится в текстах — это не просто пристрастие к приятным объектам. Так, иногда приводят слова Тилопы, что проблема не в объектах чувств, а в цеплянии за них. Часто это понимают так: вот есть красивое вкусное яблоко, мне его хочется, я «цепляюсь», «хватаюсь» за этот желанный объект, и в результате появляется омрачение страстного желания, карма и все прочие прелести сансарного круговорота. А вот если каким-то образом устранить это «цепляние», то получится наслаждаться объектом, в то же время не привязываясь к нему, и все будет отлично.
> 
> В целом ход мысли правильный, но не очень понятно, что это за «цепляние» такое (не очень мне нравится это слово, но оно уже устоялось) и что из себя представляет «восприятие без цепляния»? Ведь здесь (например, в словах Тилопы) говорится не о «цеплянии», являющемся одним из двенадцати звеньев «зависимого возникновения» — по-тибетски это len pa — а о чем-то другом, называемом 'dzin pa.



51 ментальный фактор. «Пять определяющих объект»:



> Четвертое (девятое) — Сосредоточение (или Цепляние, «дзин па»). Человек, который смотрит представление, полностью на нем сосредоточен, смотрит, не моргая, не отвлекаясь.



https://vk.com/@zemlizemli-51-mental...yauschih-obekt
"Глава Всемирного банка цепляется за теплое место" : https://ytro.news/articles/2007/04/16/641501.shtml
("смотрит,не мограя, не отвлекаясь")

----------


## Alex

> Alex, в ту ли сторону я мыслю...


Очень хорошие и важные вопросы (как говорят в сектах, ахаха). Я, впрочем, не гуру какой, чтобы раздавать советы и оценивать чужой опыт, но обеты бодхисаттвы запрещают отказывать, когда тебя просят поделиться Дхармой. Я отвечу вам в меру своего скромного опыта и понимания, но в личке, потому что не считаю правильным выносить такие темы на общее обсуждение. Только не сегодня, завтра, скорее всего. Удачи!

----------

Ант (01.12.2021), Нгаванг Шераб (29.11.2021), Павел Б (29.11.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (29.11.2021)

----------


## Павел Б

> Очень хорошие и важные вопросы. 
> 
> Удачи!


Я и сам не сторонник всенародных обсуждений.

Но, с одной стороны - есть наблюдение, которое мне кажется вроде бы важным, и с которым надо бы работать, а нет уверенности, что это действительно важно и совсем нет понятия, как с этим работать.

С другой стороны - я читаю текст вашего сообщения и это чтение созвучно с тем, что я думаю по поводу ситуации, но я знаю рамки своих возможностей и знаю, что могу понять неправильно или не совсем правильно.

Спасибо!

----------

Alex (29.11.2021)

----------


## Альфред

> Ничего не читай, поскорее отвечай.


Могу сказать еще раз, что тибетский буддизм появился через 2000 тыс лет после раннего изначального буддизма. Потому, основа вся там, в палийском каноне. И если знать эту основу, тогда можно проследить как это все видоизменялось в махаяне и как потом пришло в тибетский буддизм. Все эти изначальные термины. Вы ставите вопрос так: 




> «Цепляние», о котором часто говорится в текстах — это не просто пристрастие к приятным объектам. Так, иногда приводят слова Тилопы, что проблема не в объектах чувств, а в цеплянии за них. Часто это понимают так: вот есть красивое вкусное яблоко, мне его хочется, я «цепляюсь», «хватаюсь» за этот желанный объект, и в результате появляется омрачение страстного желания, карма и все прочие прелести сансарного круговорота. А вот если каким-то образом устранить это «цепляние», то получится наслаждаться объектом, в то же время не привязываясь к нему, и все будет отлично.


В раннем буддизме есть не только 12 нидан, но еще и "панч-упадана-кхандха" буквально переводят как "пять совокупностей, подверженных цеплянию". Пять скандх, которые обусловлены или связаны с упаданой, что переводят как "цепляние". Смотрите "упадана парипаватта сутта": 




> В Саваттхи. [Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, есть эти пять совокупностей, подверженных цеплянию. Какие пять?
> 
> * форма как совокупность, подверженная цеплянию
> * чувство как совокупность, подверженная цеплянию
> * восприятие как совокупность, подверженная цеплянию
> * формации [ума] как совокупность, подверженная цеплянию
> * сознание как совокупность, подверженная цеплянию
> 
> Покуда я напрямую не познал в соответствии с действительностью эти пять совокупностей, подверженных цеплянию, в четырёх фазах, я не заявлял о том, что пробудился в непревзойдённое совершенное просветление в этом мире с его дэвами, Марой, Брахмой, с его поколениями жрецов и отшельников, богов и людей. ... и т.д.
> ...


понятно, что "цепляние" к форме, это не то же самое что цепляние к чувствам или распознаваниям смысла. Потому, скандхи различаются. И цепляние к чувствам и распознаваниям яблока это не то же самое что цепляние к самой реальной форме яблока как предмету. ...

----------


## Alex

Альфред — при всем уважении, вы слышите звон, да не знаете, где он. Мы находимся не в разделе «реконструированный ранний буддизм» (его и нет на форуме) и даже не в разделе «тхеравада», а в подразделе «ньингма» раздела «тибетский буддизм». В данной теме обсуждаются термины и воззрения, характерные для направления, с которым вы вряд ли знакомы. Поэтому ваши рассуждения просто нерелевантны.

Я знаю, что такое «скандхи», но здесь речь вообще не об этом. И да, я еще раз убеждаюсь (не только исходя из ваших ответов), что в учение вшита некая внутренняя защита — люди читают слова, но совершенно не видят смысла, к которому не готовы.

Прошу не принимать мой ответ как какой-то личный выпад. Я нимало не хочу вас как-то уязвить, обидеть или срезать. Да будет благо!

----------

Aion (30.11.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (30.11.2021)

----------


## Альфред

Алекс, я понял только то, что "упадана" и ваше "'dzin" скорей всего означают одно и то же. Синонимы. А именно, привязанность или "цепляние" к удовлетворению какой-то жажды психических переживаний. Но вы об этом говорить не хотите. Ну и ладно

Может ваш буддизм и классический - это с вашей точки зрения разные вещи. Ведь Будда Готама и Будда Цзон-ка-па - это два разных человека, две разных индивидуальности. И тибетский буддизм это и не буддизм вовсе, а ламаизм. 

Но совершенно точно одно. Если даже и есть какие-то незначительные смысловые отличия в терминах, основные принципы и основные идеи тхеравады, махаяны и тибетского ламаизма - одни и те же. Как и Будды, разные только как индивидуальности. Но не как Будды в смысле их ступени на этой лестнице жизни

----------


## Пилигрим

Прекрасно, причина определена и ясно что делать, устраняем причину, (цепляние = рефлексия)исчезнет следствие - заблуждение. Но что то смущает, в то числе и топик стартера, что то не так. Казалось бы, все ясно,  и медитативные практики это подтверждают, в состоянии ровного безмолвного сосредоточения, заблуждения нет, но вот беда, это никак не влияет на пост медитативное состояние, оно по прежнему остается устойчивым заблуждением. Так что же происходит, может причина определена неверно? Да нет, причина вроде верна. Так что же делать? Обращаемся к мудрым. Мудрые говорят, всякая селедка рыба, да не всякая рыба селедка, не любая рефлексия ведет к заблуждению, но только та в основе которой лежит эгоцентрическое воззрение. Вот и Будда говорит: "...если имеется представление то именно оно облекается в представление о индивидуальной личности, представление о Я, представление о бессмертной душе..." Ваджрачхедика сутра. 
Ура разобрались, Но. Что опять но, что смущает? Получается, что такие мудрецы как Лонченпа, Тилопа, Дхармакирти не правы? Да нет, в том то и дело, что правы.  Как так!? Дело в том, что в основе любой рефлексии, заблуждающегося существа, лежит эгоцентризм, а по сему любая такая рефлексия будет цеплянием. О как! И что же делать, для устранения эгоцентризма? Разумно опереться на мудрых, а мудрые предлагают рефлексировать, на кажущийся существующим, объект эгоцентрического воззрения. Что это за кажущийся существующим объект? Это самость. Надо раз за разом, в процессе рефлексии убеждаться, что самость только кажется существующей, но на самом деле ее нет вообще, созерцать это в процессе медитативных практик и постепенно наше пост медитативное состояние начнет меняться.

----------


## Alex

> Алекс, я понял только то, что "упадана" и ваше "'dzin" скорей всего означают одно и то же. Синонимы. А именно, привязанность или "цепляние" к удовлетворению какой-то жажды психических переживаний.


Вот то-то и оно, что нет! Не одно и то же, и тема как раз об этом.

----------


## Alex

> ...в состоянии ровного безмолвного сосредоточения заблуждения нет.


Это утверждение может быть как верным, так и ошибочным - в зависимости от того, что мы имеем в виду под "состоянием ровного безмолвного сосредоточения".

----------


## Пилигрим

> Это утверждение может быть как верным, так и ошибочным - в зависимости от того, что мы имеем в виду под "состоянием ровного безмолвного сосредоточения".


Да, согласен, конечно. Была мысль развернуть это в сообщении, не стал потому что сообщение  получился бы не просто длинными, а очень длинным. Меня всегда пугают длинные сообщения, боюсь потерять мысль.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Да, согласен, конечно. Была мысль развернуть это в сообщении, не стал потому что сообщение  получился бы не просто длинными, а очень длинным. Меня всегда пугают длинные сообщения, боюсь потерять мысль.


Нет. Я ошибся. В состоянии ровного безмолвного  сосредоточения заблуждения нет. Это утверждение верно всегда. Заблуждение может возникнуть вследствие неправильной интерпретации этого состояния, а она возможна только в пост медитативном состоянии.

----------


## Alex

Неа. Вот что писал, например, Мипам на эту тему.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.11.2021)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Неа. Вот что писал, например, Мипам на эту тему.


Красиво. Не увидел в этом только вот этого - "Неа". Подскажите?

----------


## Alex

Ровное безмолвное сосредоточение aka шаматха само по себе не свободно от этого самого gzung 'dzin, и, хотя в нем действительно временно не возникают (или слабо возникают) клеши, неведение, которое ma rig pa, никуда не девается. Иначе жующая травку корова, у которой нет никаких мыслей, была бы Буддой - а она не Будда.

----------

Aion (30.11.2021), Нгаванг Шераб (30.11.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (30.11.2021)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Ровное безмолвное сосредоточение aka шаматха само по себе не свободно от этого самого gzung 'dzin, и, хотя в нем действительно временно не возникают (или слабо возникают) клеши, неведение, которое ma rig pa, никуда не девается. Иначе жующая травку корова, у которой нет никаких мыслей, была бы Буддой - а она не Будда.


Безмолвный ум  и умопостроение это дихотомия, когда есть одно нет другого. Нет умопостроения = схватываемого, откуда взяться цеплянию. Нет цепляния нет заблуждения. Ум йогин в состоянии ровного медитативного сосредоточения безмолвствует, а значит не заблуждается, в противном случае, медитация не важна, достаточно грамотного логического анализа, но это не так. Дело в том что заблуждение питает не логический объект отрицания, но естественное неведение, а убедится в отсутствии естественно воспринимаемого объекта отрицания окончательно, возможно только пережив его отсутствие, в прямую,  которое возможно только с помощью медитации. И ригпа и маригпа это не медитативные состояния, но постмедитативные, в основе одного естественно воспримаемый  объект отрицания, в основе другого махамудра когда все естественно воспринимаемается в отсутствии объекта отрицания. Поэтому заблуждающиеся видят противоречие между воспринимаемым в медитативном и постмедитативном состояниях, мудрые видят отсутствие противоречий, великомудрые воспримаемое в  постмедитативном состоянии, воспринимают как подтверждение воспринимаемому в медитативном.
Про корову конечно понравилось, красиво. Но Будд рождает не безмолвие, но великая мудрость. Коровы это не касается, в этом я с вами согласен.
П.С. Прошу прощения, короче не получилось.

----------


## Aion

> Но Будд рождает не безмолвие, но великая мудрость.


А её что рождает?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Шенпен

> «Цепляние», о котором часто говорится в текстах — это не просто пристрастие к приятным объектам. Так, иногда приводят слова Тилопы, что проблема не в объектах чувств, а в цеплянии за них. Часто это понимают так: вот есть красивое вкусное яблоко, мне его хочется, я «цепляюсь», «хватаюсь» за этот желанный объект, и в результате появляется омрачение страстного желания, карма и все прочие прелести сансарного круговорота. А вот если каким-то образом устранить это «цепляние», то получится наслаждаться объектом, в то же время не привязываясь к нему, и все будет отлично.
> 
> В целом ход мысли правильный, но не очень понятно, что это за «цепляние» такое (не очень мне нравится это слово, но оно уже устоялось) и что из себя представляет «восприятие без цепляния»? Ведь здесь (например, в словах Тилопы) говорится не о «цеплянии», являющемся одним из двенадцати звеньев «зависимого возникновения» — по-тибетски это len pa — а о чем-то другом, называемом 'dzin pa.
> 
> _«Запредельное «схватываемому» и «цеплянию» — вот царь воззрений!»_ (gzung 'dzin kun 'das lta ba'i rgyal po yin) — так говорит нам Тилопа в «Упадеше махамудры». И еще: _«Если отсечешь один лишь корень ума, «схватываемое», «цепляние» и т.д. иссохнут, словно тысяча листьев»_ (de bzhin sems kyi rtsa ba gcig bcad na gzung 'dzin la sogs lo 'dab khri 'bum skams).
> 
> Тибетское 'dzin (буквально «держать», «хватать») в данном случае — это часть двоицы gzung 'dzin, представляющей собой сокращение (тибетцы вообще любят сокращения) от gzung ba dang 'dzin pa. Термин gzung 'dzin (иногда неуклюже переводимый как «схватывание и цепляние») — это описание процесса восприятия, для которого характерно двойственное противопоставление воспринимаемого объекта (gzung ba, «то, что хватают, держат») и воспринимающего субъекта ('dzin pa). И именно от такой модели восприятия нам предлагается избавиться.
> 
> Об этом пишет великий Лонченпа в начале десятой главы автокомментария на «Отдохновение в природе ума». Начав разъяснять воззрение Великого совершенства, он говорит о естественном состоянии, для которого характерно отсутствие упомянутой двойственности, а затем приступает к опровержению представления о том, что, якобы, объекты восприятия — это наш ум (это довольно распространенное недопонимание, к которому легко можно придти при поверхностном знакомстве с текстами Великого совершенства). В частности, он говорит и о том, что такое «цепляние».


В догонку.


3-й Кармапа:





> Наблюдая явления , не находишь явлений.Взгляд оказывается обращён на ум.
> Глядя на ум , не видишь ума.Он пуст по своей сути.
> Если рассматривать и то и другое,_цепляние_ за двойственность исчезнет само собой.
> Пусть мы постигнем природу ума,ясный свет.


 Аминь ,как говорится  :Smilie:

----------

Alex (01.12.2021)

----------


## Alex

> Безмолвный ум и умопостроение - это дихотомия...


Так я еще раз скажу: тут многое зависит от того, что именно мы понимаем под "безмолвным умом". Если это чожаг Великого совершенства - да, я с вами согласен. Если шаматха, пусть даже безобъектная - несогласен.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.11.2021)

----------


## Пилигрим

> А её что рождает?


Она – невидимая и невоспринимаемая шуньята. Самовозникшая, непоявившаяся в результате анализа, находится за пределами словесного определения и чувственного воображения.  Её нельзя родить, её можно только освободить, от всего ею не являющегося. Сделать это можно только следуя Пути, а Путь это Гуру.
Почтительно склоняюсь к стопам несравненного Гуру, Всепроникающего владыки, господина сиддхов, обнаженно являющего невыразимое пространство ваджрного ума, нераздельного с махамудрой, всеобъемлющей природой всего сущего.

----------

Alex (01.12.2021)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Так я еще раз скажу: тут многое зависит от того, что именно мы понимаем под "безмолвным умом". Если это чожаг Великого совершенства - да, я с вами согласен. Если шаматха, пусть даже безобъектная - несогласен.


Если говорить об этом в терминах принятых среди гелугпа Это единство шаматхи и випашьяны.

----------

Alex (01.12.2021)

----------


## Балдинг

> Алекс, я понял только то, что "упадана" и ваше "'dzin" скорей всего означают одно и то же. Синонимы. А именно, привязанность или "цепляние" к удовлетворению какой-то жажды психических переживаний.


Здесь, кмк, вопрос из области перцепции-апперцепции, нежели жажды. Если попытаться провести параллель с ПК, то вспоминается такое место, например:
«Буде он познаёт то, что должно быть познано, он не измышляет познанное. Он не измышляет непознанное. Он не измышляет подлежащее познанию. Он не измышляет познающего».

----------

Alex (01.12.2021)

----------


## Aion

> Она – невидимая и невоспринимаемая шуньята.


Будды тоже не видят и не воспринимают её?

----------


## Павел Б

> Будды тоже не видят и не воспринимают её?


Сейчас на форум зайдут Будды и скажут.  :Smilie: 

А так-то да, в чужих руках всегда толще.

----------


## Aion

> Сейчас на форум зайдут Будды и скажут.


Не были бы вы у меня в игнор-листе, сказал бы вам и про чужие руки, и про всегда...

----------


## Альфред

> Здесь, кмк, вопрос из области перцепции-апперцепции, нежели жажды. Если попытаться провести параллель с ПК, то вспоминается такое место, например:
> «Буде он познаёт то, что должно быть познано, он не измышляет познанное. Он не измышляет непознанное. Он не измышляет подлежащее познанию. Он не измышляет познающего».


А что жажда и перцепция-аперцепция никак не связаны? Жажда (древний термин, появившийся задолго до латинских перцепций). Она может быть как сознательной, когда существо понимает что хочет (аперцепция, буквально "не само по себе"), так и бессознательной (перцепция, "само по себе"). Тогда как упадана (то, что переводят как "цепляние") это удовлетворение того что хочет существо. Насыщение голода, удовлетворение жажды и вообще насыщение всего, что существо хочет. Понимаете? И только когда есть ряд таких получений-удовлетворений, когда существо привыкает получать удовольствие, только тогда развивается привязанность или "цепляние".   

Есть грубые удовлетворения чисто физических и физиологических потребностей. Естественных. Есть потом развитие их психических продолжений в психическую сферу. Например, есть просто потребность голода. А есть уже утонченное "чревоугодие", когда нет физической потребности поддержать силы, но человек все-равно хочет что-то съесть вкусное. И так же во всем остальном. 

Поощрение таких страстей готовят рождение в мире голодных духов или мире животных даже. Тогда как умеренность дает возможность сразу родиться в мире дэвов. Это общеизвестные истины, разве нет?

----------


## Альфред

> Вот то-то и оно, что нет! Не одно и то же, и тема как раз об этом.


не важно что такое цепляние, главное что "не оно" и "не об этом")) Ну вы пришли к выводу, что такое это самое цепляние о котором спрашивали?

----------


## Пилигрим

> Будды тоже не видят и не воспринимают её?


Будда сам отвечал на этот вопрос Калака сутта АН 4.24

----------


## Павел Б

> Не были бы вы у меня в игнор-листе, сказал бы вам и про чужие руки, и про всегда...


Провокация вещь полезная, но меру надо знать.
Ваш вопрос про "Будды тоже не видят и не воспринимают" - за краем.
Во-первых, этот вопрос надо задавать лично Буддам.
Во-вторых, личный ответ Будд имеет значение и смысл только для вопрошающего, если Буддами прямо не оговорено иное.
В-третьих, вопрос об отсутствии у Будд каких-либо способностей - очень близко к непочтению.
Пока так.
А "толще в руках" - это я про книги записей речи Будд. А вы о чём подумали?

----------


## Alex

> Ну вы пришли к выводу, что такое это самое цепляние, о котором спрашивали?


Почему-то вы решили, что я задаю вопрос, видимо, потому что заголовок темы оформлен именно как вопрос. Но нет, я-то со значением термина 'dzin pa разобрался давно, а тема сформулирована именно так, потому что часто встречается непонимание (или недопонимание) смысла этого термина в определенных контекстах. Разумеется, чтобы понять, о чем вообще идет речь, нужно быть знакомым с этими самыми контекстами. Увы, сейчас на форуме почти ("почти", то есть несколько еще есть) не осталось таких людей.

----------


## Альфред

> Почему-то вы решили, что я задаю вопрос, видимо, потому что заголовок темы оформлен именно как вопрос. Но нет, я-то со значением термина 'dzin pa разобрался давно, а тема сформулирована именно так, потому что часто встречается непонимание (или недопонимание) смысла этого термина в определенных контекстах. Разумеется, чтобы понять, о чем вообще идет речь, нужно быть знакомым с этими самыми контекстами. Увы, сейчас на форуме почти ("почти", то есть несколько еще есть) не осталось таких людей.


Давайте я задам, возникает сам собой, этот вопрос. Мы же про буддизм говорим, вот нужно несколько таких вводных замечаний, чтобы этот вопрос так сказать вызрел. Понять о чем речь. В первом сообщении вы говорите: 




> В целом ход мысли правильный, но не очень понятно, что это за «цепляние» такое (не очень мне нравится это слово, но оно уже устоялось) и что из себя представляет «восприятие без цепляния»? Ведь здесь (например, в словах Тилопы) говорится не о «цеплянии», являющемся одним из двенадцати звеньев «зависимого возникновения» — по-тибетски это len pa — а о чем-то другом, называемом 'dzin pa.


Скажите, можно ли без жажды (танхи) вообще понять суть объекта? И какова бывает эта жажда, одинакова ли она? … То, что мы видим, с точки зрения раннего буддизма – обусловлено двойкой: формой внешнего объекта и зрением. Это порождает то, что называется «чаккху-виннана» (буквально означает «сознание зрения», так переводят). Это умственная среда зрительных образов, которые находятся в этом самом сознании зрения. Так вот, понимание того, что мы вообще замечаем из той массы информации которая попадает в поле зрения обусловлено чем (основная причина кроме страха, опасности)? Избирательной жаждой того, что мы хотим увидеть, что для нас важно. Понимаете? Эта жажда есть умственное сосредоточение изнутри неназванного МЕНЯ (которого в раннем буддизме просто обозначают как "атта"), которое порождает «чаккху-сампхасса». Внутренний контакт, который происходит вследствие сосредоточения ума с тем, что находится в сознании зрения. Зрительным образом. … так вот, вопрос: может ли быть что-то воспринято вообще, если мы НЕ ХОТИМ это воспринимать? Если мы не сосредоточиваем «маносикара» (внимание, «действие ума») и этот самый «сампхасса» (внутренний контакт внимания со зрительным образом) не происходит. Отсюда можно развить и всё остальное. Давайте сопоставим терминологии))  Чтоб понять, что такое восприятие без цепляния, как вы говорите

----------


## Aion

> Будда сам отвечал на этот вопрос Калака сутта АН 4.24


Мой вопрос не Будде был задан. Вам, как я понимаю, нечего ответить?

----------


## Ант

> Alex,
> В ту ли сторону я мыслю, когда разбираю неудачи контроля сновидений?
> В сновидении я наблюдаю, как мысль о чём-то ещё не существующем, которое должно бы иметь некие характеристики-качества - порождает объект сновидения, имеющий эти характеристики-качества. И я начинаю взаимодействие с этим объектом на основе определения-оценки этих характеристик-качеств. Хотя я прекрасно понимаю, что и характеристики-качества объекта, и способ взаимодействия, и результат взаимодействия я сам создал ещё на этапе придумывания. 
> В ту ли сторону я мыслю, что цепляние появляется одновременно с созданием объекта умом. И в моём случае - неотъемлемо от процесса создания объекта. 
> Иными словами - если ординарный ум создал объект, то этот ум одновременно создал и цепляние. 
> И задача состоит в отъятии(и ликвидации) цепляния уже на процессе создания объекта?


Вах! Какой хороший вопрос к тексту!
Позволяет взглянуть на "процесс" с Начала. (в бодрствовании, этого "начала" хрен увидишь, бо процесс непрерывен).



> Я отвечу вам в меру своего скромного опыта и понимания, но в личке, потому что не считаю правильным выносить такие темы на общее обсуждение.


А можно и мне в личку (копирнуть ответ)? Плиз.
------
У меня опыта работы со сновидениями нет (вааще).
Однако, считаю возможным рассмотреть ситуацию чисто логически... (мысли в слух, не пропадать же такому хорошему вопросу).
---------



> И задача состоит в отъятии(и ликвидации) цепляния уже на процессе создания объекта?


Относительность (с ее ПСС) доступна всегда (т е просветленные, ложку мимо рта не проносят, но ни схватывания, ни цепляния нет), значит дело в принципе "механизме" создания обьекта. А если  есть обьект, то есть и субьект... При этом Субьект создается, нет "является" (появляется) первым.
Вот во сне появляется "Я" + "окружающий антураж" (из Пустоты... типа, и да, про пичины я читал :Smilie: ). При этом "Я" появляется обусловленным Мотивацией (обыденной, как в бодрствовании: типа много бабок, вотки, бап, почитания, а всех несогласных - в пыль :Smilie: ). По всей видимости "превалирующая (на данный момент) клеша (мотивация, не обязательно именно клеша :Smilie: ) и будет рисовать сюжетную линию "мультика". Соответственно (сонное)"Я" будет вести себя обуславливаясь этой написанной "Сценаристом" мотивацией, вне зависимости от окружающего антуража. Встраивая мотивацию "я" в этот (любой, созданный умом) антураж, именно "так".



> В данном контексте «схватываемое» (gzung ba) — это умопостроение (rtog pa), возникающее сразу же вместе со схватываемым объектом (gzung yul), то есть сам ум, возникающий как «схватываемое».


Получается, что это [U]построение Мотивационной *Модели[*/U] "я" с соответствующим  поддержанием и продолжением. В зависимости от имеющегося антуража. ("строить" не надо уже есть в бодрствовании. "Сценарист" выбирает "тему" и адаптирует к антуражу).
---
"Обьективность антуража", уже работа "Режиссера" (другая ипостась ума :Smilie: ). "Стул-дрянь, сюда надо кресло. Вон тот персонаж, орет не по делу - заткнуть. А кофеек ничо, повторить". Работа (в общем обыденная, как в яви) по Оценке и изменению конкретной  обьективности  (сиюминутная, тактическая мотивация сделать "лучше", при том что основная Мотивация остается "стратегическим вектором"). Работа ума с обьектами. Моделирование на уровне обьективности. "Режиссирование" текущей обьективности.



> А «цепляние» ('dzin pa) — это возникающий вслед за тем умственный процесс рефлексии (анализа) (dpyod pa)..


. (Ку? или не Ку?)
Напрашивается вывод... грохнуть "Сценариста с Режиссером" (опознав их перед тем) и перебазироваться в "зрительный зал" на галерку :Smilie:  "Шоу гоу он" (а куда ему деваться), без "нас". (а реплики с галерки, в счет "схватывания и цепляния" вряд ли пройдут... ежели осознавать :Smilie: ). 
Я-мотивационное моделирование - схватывание. Оценочное моделирование в сфере обьективности - цепляние. И то и другое обусловлено.
( мысли в слух - эт для напоминания :Facepalm:  :Smilie:  а мотивация (моя) простая: сформулировать, для распознавания и использования (для себя в первую очередь) + получить разумную критику (ежели получится) ).

----------


## Пилигрим

> Мой вопрос не Будде был задан. Вам, как я понимаю, нечего ответить?


Думаю так как слышал. Как слышал уже сказал. Мне что, запостить сюда всю сутру? Я же вроде давал ссылку?

----------


## Aion

> Думаю так как слышал.


Да ладно, вовсе не имел намерения Калачакру противопоставлять Махамудре) Фиг с ним, вопросом...

----------

Пилигрим (01.12.2021)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Да ладно, вовсе не имел намерения Калачакру противопоставлять Махамудре) Фиг с ним, вопросом...


А я в Калачаеое вообще ничего не понимаю, да и в Махамудре тоже, может только самую малость.

----------

Aion (01.12.2021)

----------


## Балдинг

> А что жажда и перцепция-аперцепция никак не связаны?


Вы не внемлете, ибо увлечены. Контрольная попытка. 
Два аспекта. 
1. Понять — значит упростить. То направление упрощения, куда Вы клоните, не есть предмет дискурса этой темы. 
2. Но даже если то, куда Вы клоните, взять как бы в более подходящей интерпретации [вплоть до доведения до абсурда, когда, допустим, растение, днём раскрывающее цветки лицом к Солнцу, а ночью сворачивающее, тоже, в каком-то смысле «хочет»], то это не несёт _здесь_ эпистемологической прагматики, характер отсутствия которой попробую навеять аллегорией. Предположим, люди рассматривают сходящиеся и расходящиеся ряды Фурье. Тут приходит мыслитель, более фундаментально смотрит на вещи, изрекает: «Друзья, это же математика», — и привлекает внимание к природе натурального ряда чисел.

----------


## Балдинг

> Ну вы пришли к выводу, что такое это самое *цепляние о котором спрашивали*?


Альфред, Вы начинаете разочаровывать. 
Посмотрите заглавное сообщение. ТС никого ни о чем не спрашивал.

P. S. Давеча отмечал, что нельзя смеяться над Альфредом. Хотел даже предложить, что читать Вас надо как Бодрийяра, у которого за внешним частоколом bullshit скрываются и годные иллюстрации. Но эта тема попала на какой-то взбудораженный этап бытия Вашего ментального континуума. Крепитесь.

----------


## Alex

> Если говорить об этом в терминах принятых среди гелугпа, это единство шаматхи и випашьяны.


Я почти вовсе не знаком с гелугпинской литературой, но Лонченпа тоже именно так определяет единство шаматхи и випашьяны.

----------

Пилигрим (02.12.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (02.12.2021)

----------


## Aion

> Понять — значит упростить.


Понять - значит сделать "быстрее, выше, сильнее".

----------

